# Come comprare su Amazon??



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

ho intenzione di comprare qualcosa su Amazon, però non sono molto pratico come posso fare?
io vorrei comprare delle scarpe, che dite si risparmia? se non mi vanno bene le posso mandare indietro?


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2013)

Credo che possano essere restituite, ma non ne sono sicurissimo. Dai anche un'occhiata su Zalando.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Marzo 2013)

Ti devi registrare 

Scherzi a parte, per le scarpe non ho idea. Io ti consiglio di guardare qualcosa su Zalando, hanno tantissime marche e modelli ed inoltre la spedizione, i resi e gli scambi sono sempre gratis. 

Quì c'è il topic: http://www.milanworld.net/zalando-scarpe-abbigliamento-e-prodotti-fashion-vt853.html


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ti devi registrare
> 
> Scherzi a parte, per le scarpe non ho idea. Io ti consiglio di guardare qualcosa su Zalando, hanno tantissime marche e modelli ed inoltre la spedizione, i resi e gli scambi sono sempre gratis.
> 
> Quì c'è il topic: http://www.milanworld.net/zalando-scarpe-abbigliamento-e-prodotti-fashion-vt853.html



 sono già registrato
quindi se compro qualcosa su Zalando se non mi va bene la posso mandare indietro??? scrivo quì perchè ho visto che l'altro Topic è chiuso


----------



## Frikez (27 Marzo 2013)

no link


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2013)

sisi


----------



## DannySa (27 Marzo 2013)

Ho già comprato su Amazon e ci vuole la carta di credito per comprare online, su Zalando è uguale o si può pagare in contrassegno?


----------



## Frikez (27 Marzo 2013)

Scusa Maryo ma pensavo fosse utile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

oddio che prezzi


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Beh le scarpe prendile su Zalando, si può fare anche pagamento alla consegna e il reso in caso sarebbe gratuito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh le scarpe prendile su Zalando, si può fare anche pagamento alla consegna e il reso in caso sarebbe gratuito.



si ho visto non è male...ma qualche sito affidabile con prezzi bassi?


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ho visto non è male...ma qualche sito affidabile con prezzi bassi?



Beh Amazon è affidabile, te lo garantisco. E come prezzi non sono affatto alti, se ci stai dietro con un minimo di costanza oltretutto si trovano anche offerte ottime.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh Amazon è affidabile, te lo garantisco. E come prezzi non sono affatto alti, se ci stai dietro con un minimo di costanza oltretutto si trovano anche offerte ottime.



si è affidabile, ma sai per caso se si può rimandare indietro la roba?

su yahoo answer dicono di si mi fido?xD


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2013)

Amazon oltre ad essere affidabile, ha anche degli ottimi tempi di consegna e nel 99% dei casi vengono sempre rispettati.


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si è affidabile, ma sai per caso se si può rimandare indietro la roba?
> 
> su yahoo answer dicono di si mi fido?xD



Questo non lo so, su Zalando si di sicuro, Amazon non so ma credo proprio di si. Alla fine se ti prendi qualcosa che non funziona è ovvio che puoi mandare indietro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Amazon oltre ad essere affidabile, ha anche degli ottimi tempi di consegna e nel 99% dei casi vengono sempre rispettati.



Dirò di più, dipende da che zona dell'Italia si vive, ad esempio io al nord ho tempi ancora più brevi. Del tipo in due giorni ho la roba. Ordino lunedi a mezzogiorno e al mercoledi pomeriggio è già a casa mia.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo non lo so, su Zalando si di sicuro, Amazon non so ma credo proprio di si. Alla fine se ti prendi qualcosa che non funziona è ovvio che puoi mandare indietro.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Anche a me che sono del centro sud ci mette due giorni.


----------



## DannySa (27 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh le scarpe prendile su Zalando, si può fare anche pagamento alla consegna e il reso in caso sarebbe gratuito.



0 spese di spedizione e quant'altro? ovviamente non danno resto immagino..


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sono già registrato
> quindi se compro qualcosa su Zalando se non mi va bene la posso mandare indietro??? scrivo quì perchè ho visto che l'altro Topic è chiuso


Si. Non so se ti ridanno i soldi, però di sicuro te li cambiano gratis. 

Per i prezzi non ti so dire, però ci sono moltissime marche quindi ci saranno varie fasce di prezzo e comunque risparmi sempre con la spedizione gratuita.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sono già registrato
> quindi se compro qualcosa su Zalando se non mi va bene la posso mandare indietro??? scrivo quì perchè ho visto che l'altro Topic è chiuso


Si. Non so se ti ridanno i soldi, però di sicuro te li cambiano gratis. 

Per i prezzi non ti so dire, però ci sono moltissime marche quindi ci saranno varie fasce di prezzo e comunque risparmi sempre con la spedizione gratuita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Si. Non so se ti ridanno i soldi, però di sicuro te li cambiano gratis.
> 
> Per i prezzi non ti so dire, però ci sono moltissime marche quindi ci saranno varie fasce di prezzo e comunque risparmi sempre con la spedizione gratuita.
> 
> ...



su Amazon invece si paga un casino la spedizione ve?


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 0 spese di spedizione e quant'altro? ovviamente non danno resto immagino..



Zalando con il pagamento alla consegna devi avere i soldi giusti, il corriere non da resto. 

Su Amazon il pagamento alla consegna non c'è, io faccio con postepay.


----------



## Canonista (28 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che possano essere restituite, ma non ne sono sicurissimo. Dai anche un'occhiata su Zalando.



Zalando per le scarpe ha dei prezzi altini rispetto ai tradizionali negozi, per maglie, giacche e felpe invece è molto utile.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sono già registrato
> quindi se compro qualcosa su Zalando se non mi va bene la posso mandare indietro???



Sì, è il loro punto di forza e nelle loro campagne pubblicitarie puntano tutto su quello.



DannySa ha scritto:


> Ho già comprato su Amazon e ci vuole la carta di credito per comprare online, su Zalando è uguale o si può pagare in contrassegno?



Puoi pagare come preferisci...



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> su Amazon invece si paga un casino la spedizione ve?



Gratuita sopra i 19 euri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2013)

grazie mille!


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2013)

Amazon gratuito sopra i 19 euro mentre Zalando sempre gratuita la spedizione.


----------



## Miro (28 Marzo 2013)

Su Amazon c'è anche l'opzione di attivare il Prime, con 10 euro l'anno non paghi nessun costo di spedizione.


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Su Amazon c'è anche l'opzione di attivare il Prime, con 10 euro l'anno non paghi nessun costo di spedizione.



Il prime comunque dovrebbe essere una modalità per velocizzare l'arrivo della merce. Anche perchè di fatto la spedizione dai 19 in su è comunque gratuita.


----------



## Miro (29 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il prime comunque dovrebbe essere una modalità per velocizzare l'arrivo della merce. Anche perchè di fatto la spedizione dai 19 in su è comunque gratuita.



Il Prime non ti fa pagare nessun tipo di spedizione, anche se è sotto i 19 (che poi, sei sicuro che sopra i 19 siano gratuite? io mi ricordavo andasse in base al prodotto e non al prezzo).


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Marzo 2013)

Io avrei una domanda che probabilmente non c'entra nulla con quello che state dicendo, ma se compro su amazon un qualcosa di elettronico o una console, c'è una specie di garanzia (tipo di un anno)?


----------



## Jino (29 Marzo 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il Prime non ti fa pagare nessun tipo di spedizione, anche se è sotto i 19 (che poi, sei sicuro che sopra i 19 siano gratuite? io mi ricordavo andasse in base al prodotto e non al prezzo).



Sicurissimo, parlo per esperienze, dai 19 compresi in poi è gratuita. Infatti li trovo tantissimi giochi per la play appunto a quella cifra, 19, spedizione gratuita 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Il prime dovrebbe appunto essere che si le spedizioni sono a prescindere "gratuite", ma anche che ti arriva addirittura il giorno dopo l'ordine.


----------



## Miro (29 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sicurissimo, parlo per esperienze, dai 19 compresi in poi è gratuita. Infatti li trovo tantissimi giochi per la play appunto a quella cifra, 19, spedizione gratuita
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Il prime dovrebbe appunto essere che si le spedizioni sono a prescindere "gratuite", ma anche che ti arriva addirittura il giorno dopo l'ordine.



No, con Prime per farle arrivare il giorno dopo devi pagare 4 euro circa, altrimenti se puoi aspettare la spedizione rimane gratuita con consegna entro massimo 3 giorni lavorativi.


----------



## DannySa (19 Aprile 2013)

Non male zalando, ho fatto un ordine il 15 e oggi mi è arrivata la roba pagata in contrassegno.
Solo una cosa, ma perché il sito dice che il pacco sarà rintracciabile solo dopo 72 ore dall'ordine quando dopo 72 ore dall'ordine arriva praticamente la roba e uno non se lo aspetta neanche perché non può rintracciare il pacco, infatti oggi ho guardato e non dice nulla ed ora rimane così, va bè cambia poco.


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non male zalando, ho fatto un ordine il 15 e oggi mi è arrivata la roba pagata in contrassegno.
> Solo una cosa, ma perché il sito dice che il pacco sarà rintracciabile solo dopo 72 ore dall'ordine quando dopo 72 ore dall'ordine arriva praticamente la roba e uno non se lo aspetta neanche perché non può rintracciare il pacco, infatti oggi ho guardato e non dice nulla ed ora rimane così, va bè cambia poco.



In genere appena il corriere lo prende per mano lo puoi già rintracciare, quindi già il giorno dopo dall'ordine in teoria...


----------



## DannySa (19 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> In genere appena il corriere lo prende per mano lo puoi già rintracciare, quindi già il giorno dopo dall'ordine in teoria...



Su amazon sì, qui dice proprio che il pacco potrà essere rintracciabile solo dopo 72 ore ed è strano perché per quel tempo la roba arriva già.


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Su amazon sì, qui dice proprio che il pacco potrà essere rintracciabile solo dopo 72 ore ed è strano perché per quel tempo la roba arriva già.



Però dipende da una cosa, ci sono ordini che partono direttamente da Amazon e altri che partono sempre tramite Amazon ma da terzi. Ecco io per la prima volta ho fatto un acquisto da terzi, una tragedia. L'ho ordinato sabato scorso e non mi è ancora arrivato nulla, oltretutto non su può nemmeno tracciare il pacco. E quando acquisti da terzi paghi le spese di spedizione, a differenza di Amazon che oltre i 19 è gratuito. Insomma, su quel sito secondo me vale la pena acquistare solo e direttamente da loro.


----------



## danyaj87 (24 Aprile 2013)

notate che amazon.co.uk ha problemi col dispaccio degli oggetti nel bel paese!?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2013)

certo che le maglie su Amazon non sono il massimo


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> certo che le maglie su Amazon non sono il massimo



Ma perchè quelle non le cerchi su Zalando? Secondo me come T-Shirt ne hanno tante e di bello. Di cui molte a prezzi buoni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma perchè quelle non le cerchi su Zalando? Secondo me come T-Shirt ne hanno tante e di bello. Di cui molte a prezzi buoni.



sto vedendo...c'è pure qualche sconticino


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2013)

Io a prendere T-Shirt li mi trovo molto bene...oltretutto spedizione gratuita.


----------



## Canonista (27 Aprile 2013)

Zalando dice che il pacco sarà rintracciabile dopo 72 ore solo perché loro ti garantiscono l'arrivo a destinazione della merce dai 3 ai 5 giorni, c'è scritto ovunque sul sito. Il sabato, come gran parte dei corrieri, BRT (Bartolini) non lavora, quindi bisogna escluderlo da un eventuale conteggio dei giorni.

Comunque se cercate bene su internette, trovate sempre qualche coupon per Zalando.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però dipende da una cosa, ci sono ordini che partono direttamente da Amazon e altri che partono sempre tramite Amazon ma da terzi. Ecco io per la prima volta ho fatto un acquisto da terzi, una tragedia. L'ho ordinato sabato scorso e non mi è ancora arrivato nulla, oltretutto non su può nemmeno tracciare il pacco. E quando acquisti da terzi paghi le spese di spedizione, a differenza di Amazon che oltre i 19 è gratuito. Insomma, su quel sito secondo me vale la pena acquistare solo e direttamente da loro.



quindi se prendo due prodotti diversi, ma sempre spediti da Amazon non pago le spese di spedizione no? Perchè voglio prende una cover e un libro


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi se prendo due prodotti diversi, ma sempre spediti da Amazon non pago le spese di spedizione no? Perchè voglio prende una cover e un libro



Se chi te le spedisce è Amazon e la somma delle due cose arriva almeno a 19 sono gratuite, si. A volte capita che Amazon faccia solo da garante per alcuni fornitori esterni, in quel caso non vige il discorso delle spedizioni gratuite sopra i 19. Quindi occhio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se chi te le spedisce è Amazon e la somma delle due cose arriva almeno a 19 sono gratuite, si. A volte capita che Amazon faccia solo da garante per alcuni fornitori esterni, in quel caso non vige il discorso delle spedizioni gratuite sopra i 19. Quindi occhio.



apposto...quando c'è scritto spedito da Amazon è tutto ok


----------

